# Opinions on the GT Gutterball



## New_World_Man

I am thinking of upgrading my SS situation. I currently ride a stock Schwinn Cutter maybe once or twice a week about 6 miles during spring summer months. Its OK and rode fine last summer, but I took a look at the Gutterball and fell in love. I am an old school GT rider so this would be a cool fit for me. Anyone have opinions on this bike?










* Specifications Geometry Features*

Frame:
GT Triple Triangle track frame with butted downtube, steel reinforced track ends and integrated chain tensioner
* Fork:
GT Gutterball Straight blade design, alloy steerer, alloy legs
* Crankset / Chainwheel:
Truvative Touro 48t
* Bottom Bracket:
Cartridge sealed
* Pedals:
Alloy Track pedals with steel toe clips and leather straps
* Chain:
KMC
* Rims:
Alex RACE32 high profile track rims
* Front Hub:
GT Mohawk High Flange sealed bearing
* Rear Hub:
GT Mohawk High Flange Flip Flop sealed bearing
* Cog set:
18t
* Spokes:
Stainless steel 14 gauge
* Nipples:
Brass CP
* Tires:
700 x 25c
* Front Brake:
Dual pivot
* Rear Brake:
Dual pivot
* Brake Levers:
Tektro
* Handlebar:
GT Gutterball riser bar, 25.4 bar clamp diameter, 40mm rise, 560 width
* Stem:
GT Gutterball stem, cold forged color matched to frame
* Headset:
Tange Seiki all alloy 1 1/8" sealed bearing press fit Ahead
* Grips:
GT Wings freestyle
* Saddle:
WTB Silverado
* Seat Post:
alloy micro adjust


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Looks like your typical fixie hipster commuter. 

//needs more neon

<img src=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_teiZk-aADB4/ShMAPnE3ruI/AAAAAAAAAd4/kCkLppZsmiA/s400/fixed+neon.jpg>


----------



## dan32888

I had a GT mtb for a while and I became really sick of the "Triple-triangle" design. There was nothing wrong with the functionality of it, just the look of it. That was after about 4 years of ownership though. I guess I am just a fan of the classic frame (double-diamond?) look.

Edit: I wouldn't buy it for anything over 400 btw...


----------



## FatTireFred

the name 'gutterball' = fail


----------



## Jim311

dan32888 said:


> I had a GT mtb for a while and I became really sick of the "Triple-triangle" design. There was nothing wrong with the functionality of it, just the look of it. That was after about 4 years of ownership though. I guess I am just a fan of the classic frame (double-diamond?) look.
> 
> Edit: I wouldn't buy it for anything over 400 btw...



Agreed, they should have abandoned that IMO, just extra material that to me doesn't seem to impart any extra strength.


----------



## New_World_Man

dan32888 said:


> Edit: I wouldn't buy it for anything over 400 btw...


Agreed, retail on them is a bit much for what you get. Besides, locking up a $500+ bike to me is asking for trouble.


----------



## onlineflyer

Do you really need another bike?


----------



## tihsepa

Looks like crap to me.


----------



## California L33

A from Il said:


> Looks like crap to me.


The man's in love. Cut him a break. If he's in love it doesn't matter how fat she is. The man's willing to ride something called a 'Gutterball.' I know self effacement is de rigueur among the hip SS crowd, but Gutterball? Love, I tell ya'. 

I was about to say don't ride anything without brakes, but even if the pic doesn't show them it specs them. If you're going to ride it on the street don't take them off.


----------



## tihsepa

California L33 said:


> The man's in love. Cut him a break. If he's in love it doesn't matter how fat she is. The man's willing to ride something called a 'Gutterball.' I know self effacement is de rigueur among the hip SS crowd, but Gutterball? Love, I tell ya'.
> 
> I was about to say don't ride anything without brakes, but even if the pic doesn't show them it specs them. If you're going to ride it on the street don't take them off.


He didnt buy it yet. It is a hipster special. 

Most people looking at these bikes would be far better suited on a frame with road geo than that thing.
The crap coment wasent so much refering to the looks as what the build sheet looks like.


----------



## Richard

Another "jump on the bandwagon" fixie from a company (?) that's but a shadow of its former self.

And, personally, I never liked the "triple triangle" design, even when Colnago threw it on a frame back in the day.

But I guess it would be an upgrade from a Schwinn Cutter! (Oooohhh, harsh!)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

I think the triple triangle looks fine, but I have owned at least one GT frames since 1983. For a 6 mile commute during half the year, the track vs. road geo question is moot, IMO.


----------



## California L33

A from Il said:


> ...It is a hipster special.
> 
> Most people looking at these bikes would be far better suited on a frame with road geo than that thing...


True, but most folks who buy bikes like that are making a fashion statement. (In fairness, the same could be said about a lot of road and MTB buyers.)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath

Only aesthetic decisions rooted in nostalgia for "classic" Euro bikes are appropriate.


----------



## m_s

Well, I worked in a shop that sold GT and we had a couple of thos eon the floor. They seemed well built and rode fine. Certainly an upgrade from the cutter.

That said, IDK what the point of getting anything more would be for riding 12 miles a week 6 months a year is.


----------

